# Vibration when accelerating



## jeff1313 (Jan 12, 2009)

My 04 Maxima vibrates when accelerating and the vibration has continued to get worse over the past couple of months. When you let off the gas, the vibration goes away. When driving at high speeds, it feels like the car is going to implode. I was told it could be an issue with the drivetrain or drive axle. I have also noticed a knocking noise in the front end/engine area when first accelerating, but not sure if the two are connected. Has anyone experienced this issue?? How expensive is a drivetrain/axle repair??


----------



## Hotwired08 (Mar 29, 2009)

It could be a problem with the drive axle but it also could be a problem with your engine mounts.. I had a vibrating/knocking problem on my previous car, a VW golf, I was told it was the drive axle, I took it to a few places and in the end it turned out my engine mounts needed to be replaced.. You might want to ask around a few shops, and also check with the dealer..


----------

